# Snails & external filter



## Londinium (20 Jan 2009)

I love my lily pipes...unfortunately so do the snails. Not only do they clog up the inlet slits but they are now crawling inside my Eden 501! Has anyone else had this problem? Is it a problem or should I just hope they enjoy their new home?

Sam


----------



## Garuf (20 Jan 2009)

just ignore them i had it with my 501 and eventually the population crashes. It's a sign of a well maintained tank the day you notice there aren't any anymore.


----------



## Londinium (20 Jan 2009)

Thankyou so much for the reply...I'll await the day they disappear with relish!


----------

